# Desasnar



## Larroja

Ciao a tutti, 

nel mio testo di autore spagnolo si parla di una caposala di lunga esperienza che da anni è dedita a "desasnar" i medici alle prime armi del suo reparto. Il senso del verbo è chiarissimo, lo è meno la sua possibile traduzione in italiano: "incivilire" e "dirozzare" potrebbero fare al caso, ma a mio avviso perdono il senso ironico legato alla radice del verbo spagnolo. Qualche suggerimento?

Grazie, 
LA


----------



## Spiritoso78

Forse potresti usare sverginare, addestrare, raddrizzare, mettere in riga.


----------



## Tomby

Non sono sicuro, ma potrebbe essere "scozzonare" o "domare"? 
"Desasnar" è un verbo con un tono troppo dispregiativo.


----------



## Larroja

Grazie. I vostri suggerimenti mi hanno fatto venire in mente "addomesticare": in genere è riferito agli animali, e in questo senso richiama un po' l'asino di desasnar, no?


----------



## flljob

¿Y no puedes generar un neologismo _disasinare_? ¿Suena muy feo?

Saludos


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> ¿Y no puedes generar un neologismo _disasinare_? ¿Suena muy feo?
> 
> Saludos



Suena bastante feo, sí, y además no creo que la situación justifique la creación de un neologismo.


----------



## ursu-lab

Altra proposta: "Strigliare".


----------



## Geviert

Magari rendono di più _spoppare _(nel senso di incivilire) oppure *svezzare *(un'animale). Userei quest'ultimo. 

PS. Se volete un neologismo (perché no?) magari _sbambocciare_, oppure _descretinire _. _Disanisare _non mi sembra brutto, del resto Apuleio (II secolo d.C.) usa tantissime combinazioni con _asino _nelle sue_ Metamorfosi _(da ridere veramente), quindi tanto _neo- _non sarebbe ).


----------



## Larroja

Quanti bei suggerimenti, grazie! 

@Geviert: se il testo esigesse la creazione di un neologismo, tanto o poco neo che sia, _disasinare _sarebbe stata tutto sommato la soluzione più semplice, visto che l'ampio uso del prefisso des/dis- in italiano e spagnolo. Nel mio testo, però, che nulla ha di creativo sul piano linguistico (anzi...) _disasinare _non solo stonerebbe, sarebbe decisamente sbagliato. Intendevo questo quando escludevo la proposta di Flljob.


----------



## 0scar

_Desasnar_ significa _istruire, alfabetizzare_.


----------



## honeyheart

Lo mejor sería conocer entera la frase original en español.  No sé si el significado del verbo es diferente en otros países, pero el sentido que tiene en el mío es algo así como "quitarle a alguien la ignorancia que tiene en relación a determinada materia".


----------



## Geviert

> No sé si el significado del verbo es diferente en otros países,



Sería un gran caos, Honey, siempre esperando saber qué entenderá el otro del verbo que se usa. Imposible. Para eso se impone el diccionario y los registros del lenguaje que marcan la norma. Los idiolectos giran alrededor.  En nuestro caso desasnar es una sola cosa: Hacer perder a alguien la rudeza, o quitarle la rusticidad por medio de la enseñanza. Tu definición connota bien su significado.


----------



## honeyheart

Es razonable tu alegato, el problema es que en este caso me parece que esa definición no aplica.
El diccionario dice que "caposala" en el ámbito hospitalario es el "infermiere responsabile di un reparto"; y lo que hace esta enfermera del texto es enseñarles a los médicos el manejo del sector que tiene a su cargo, pero no para que sean menos rudos o rústicos (cada uno tendrá sus modales y personalidad), sino para que sepan cómo desempeñar sus tareas allí.  Ésta es mi interpretación.


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:
			
		

> Lo mejor sería conocer entera la frase original en español.



La frase original en español no añade nada más sobre lo que hace la enfermera, pero el personaje es de ésos simpáticamente presumidos. Por eso "addomesticare" sigue sonándome muy bien, por la ironía que lleva consigo y porque cuadra con la idea que me hice de lo que hace la supervisora _desasnando _a los médicos: casi enseñarles cómo sentirse en su casa (domus> addomesticare) en el hospital.


----------



## Neuromante

"Desasnar" es un termino bastante insultante y prepotente, no sé si lo están teniendo en cuenta.
La enfermera no está enseñando nada, simplemente está diciendo que los médicos son estúpidos, que no tienen ni idea de nada y que ella (Por ser enfermera sabe más que ellos), no les está enseñando a "estar en su casa"- Pêro no significa que en realidad haga nada, simplemente que se cree superior a los novatos. Pero no se atreve a decir lo mismo de los médicos más antiguos que, por tener más seguridad en el lugar, la van a poner en su sitio con cuatro gritos

"Addomesticare" cambia completamente el sentido, daría a entender que son salvajes y les enseña a comportarse bien. O que  es ella la


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> La enfermera no está enseñando nada, simplemente está diciendo que los médicos son estúpidos, que no tienen ni idea de nada y que ella (Por ser enfermera sabe más que ellos), no les está enseñando a "estar en su casa"- Pêro no significa que en realidad haga nada, simplemente que se cree superior a los novatos.



Neuro, ¿estás hablando de otro libro o del mismo que estoy leyendo yo? La enfermera de mi libro no tiene nada que ver con el personaje que estás describiendo tu...


----------



## 0scar

Desasnar a  alguien sobre las particularidades de su nuevo trabajo no tiene nada que ver con "civilizar".  
¿Cuál es el contexto verdadero, qué dice el párrafo en castellano.?


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> qué dice el párrafo en castellano.?



Maria (la enfermera) llevaba muchos años desasnando a los médicos del hospital.


----------



## 0scar

Eso no dice nada.


----------



## Larroja

Maria è un personaggio marginale del romanzo, mi spiace. Questa di fatto è l'unica "descrizione" del suo lavoro. In nessuna parte del libro si racconta in cosa consiste il suo "desasnar", ma lei ricompare altre volte, e se ne deduce che è ben voluta e ha esperienza, ma anche che ha un bel caratterino. Per esempio, se arriva un malato con problemi di alcool, dopo essere stato medicato si deve sorbire la sua predica sul fatto che bere fa male.


----------



## Geviert

> y lo que hace esta enfermera del texto es enseñarles a los médicos el  manejo del sector que tiene a su cargo, *pero no para que sean menos  rudos o rústicos* (cada uno tendrá sus modales y personalidad), sino para  que sepan cómo desempeñar sus tareas allí.  Ésta es mi interpretación.



El problema, Honey, es que estás tomando el término literalmente - al igual que neuromante, pero con menos contexto creativo, me parece. El étimo del verbo _desasnar _deriva de _asno _en su sentido de persona de poco entendimiento, tonta (que lo sea de modales, de personalidad o de carácter, el verbo no lo connota ni denota). El correcto sentido del verbo lo escribes tú misma: "lo que hace esta enfermera del texto es enseñarles a los médicos (*con presunción tal vez*) el  manejo del sector que tiene a su cargo... para  que sepan cómo desempeñar sus tareas allí". Ésta es *la *interpretación.

_Addomesticare _me parere bastante irónico, dependerá del estilo de la traducción final y del texto fuente. En todo caso se relaciona bien con el étimo animal de _asno_ (addomesticare). Para humanizar un poco (pero no mucho ) habia propuesto _svezzare _(que se usa también con animales). De gustibus...


----------



## Larroja

Geviert said:


> En problema Honey es que estás tomando el término literalmente - al igual que neuromante, pero con menos contexto creativo, me parece. El étimo del verbo _desasnar _deriva de _asno _en su sentido de persona de poco entendimiento, tonta (que lo sea de modales, de personalidad o de carácter, el verbo no lo connota ni denota). El correcto sentido del verbo lo escribes tú misma: "lo que hace esta enfermera del texto es enseñarles a los médicos (*con presunción tal vez*) el  manejo del sector que tiene a su cargo... para  que sepan cómo desempeñar sus tareas allí". Ésta es *la *interpretación.
> 
> _Addomesticare _me parere bastante irónico, dependerá del estilo de la traducción final y del texto fuente. En todo caso se relaciona bien con el étimo animal de _asno_ (addomesticare). Para humanizar un poco (pero no mucho ) habia propuesto _svezzare _(que se usa también con animales). De gustibus...



Ci hai preso!  Svezzare me parece demasiado fuerte, pero está en mi top two!


----------



## 0scar

Ahora ya sabemos algo más sobre María.
Pero por qué tenía que desasnar a los médicos no se entiende sin más contexto, y de ninguna manera yo usaría  la única acepción del DRAE de desasnar para traducir esto, simplemente no tiene sentido, no veo a una enfermera quitandole la rudeza o rusticidad a un médico, no veo a un médico rústico o rudo.

*desasnar**.*(De_des-_ y _asno_).
*1. *tr. coloq. Hacer perder a alguien la  rudeza, o quitarle la rusticidad por medio de la enseñanza. U. t. c.  prnl.


----------



## honeyheart

A este punto entiendo que el problema es nuestra diferente interpretación de lo que es un "asno" en sentido figurado (o sea, no hablamos del animal).  Para nosotros (en Argentina) "asno" es una persona ignorante, y "desasnarlo" vendría a ser "enseñarle lo que no sabe".  Uno puede domar o domesticar a un asno, y también quitarle la rudeza o rusticidad, pero si no le enseñamos lo que ignora, va a seguir siendo un "asno", es decir, una persona ignorante.
Pero, como dije, puede que en España les den otros usos a estos términos, en cuyo caso yo no tendría nada más que agregar.



Larroja said:


> nel mio testo *di autore spagnolo* si parla di...


----------



## ursu-lab

In quest'ultimo caso, quello dell'alcolizzato, "strigliare" andrebbe bene. Nell'altro, quello dei medici "novatos", potrebbe essere anche uno "svezzare" come suggerito da Geviert.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> In quest'ultimo caso, quello dell'alcolizzato, "strigliare" andrebbe bene. Nell'altro, quello dei medici "novatos", potrebbe essere anche uno "svezzare" come suggerito da Geviert.



Momento: "desasnar" viene usato una sola volta nella frase indicata. L'esempio dell'alcolizzato serviva a dipingere il personaggio, ma non si dice che l'infermiera cerca di "desasnarlo".


----------



## a malta

Ciao!
Liberamente tradurrei: "Maria temprava quei somari dei novizi".


----------



## Geviert

> Ci hai preso!  Svezzare me parece demasiado fuerte, pero está en mi top two!



sono contento! Anche la proposta di A malta ha il suo fascino. Io metterei tutte e tre insieme: 

versione top one:

_Maria aveva molti anni di esperienza nell'arte di addomesticare i medici dell'ospedale _

top two:

_Maria aveva molti anni di esperienza nell'arte di svezzare i medici dell'ospedale _


top three:

_Maria aveva molti anni di esperienza nell'arte di temprare quei medici somarini dell'ospedale_ 


PS insomma contro Maria, la desasnadora: somarini del mondo, unitevi!


----------



## Larroja

Geviert said:


> top three:
> 
> _Maria aveva molti anni di esperienza nell'arte di temprare quei medici somarini dell'ospedale_



Questa soluzione, invece, secondo me è eccessiva. Verbi come addomesticare e svezzare sono, tutto sommato, neutri: i medici vanno addomesticati o svezzati in quanto inesperti, perché ancora non sanno _fare._ Definirli, anche simpaticamente, "somarini" equivarrebbe invece a trasferire un giudizio di valore sull'_essere_ che nel testo di partenza è assente. 

Comunque, grazie a tutti! Siete stati molto preziosi.


----------



## Geviert

> Questa soluzione, invece, secondo me è eccessiva. Verbi come  addomesticare e svezzare sono, tutto sommato, neutri: i medici vanno  addomesticati o svezzati in quanto inesperti, perché ancora non sanno _fare._ Definirli, anche simpaticamente, "somarini" equivarrebbe invece a trasferire un giudizio di valore sull'_essere_ che nel testo di partenza è assente.



Nel caso della terza opzione intendevo per scherzo (credevo che l'emoticon bastasse). In ogni caso, non dimentichiamo che un certo giudizio negativo sull'essere ce ne nel verbo _desasnar _(asno). Sarà perciò importante ciò che ci rammenta sempre Neuro:_cuidado con el contexto_, _el contexto_. 


Saluti.


----------



## Larroja

Geviert said:


> Nel caso della terza opzione intendevo per scherzo (credevo che l'emoticon bastasse). In ogni caso, non dimentichiamo che un certo giudizio negativo sull'essere ce ne nel verbo _desasnar _(asno). Sarà importante, quindi, ciò che ci rammenta sempre Neuro: _cuidado con el contexto_, _el contexto_.



Purtroppo è il tipico caso in cui il contesto è limitato. Personaggio del tutto secondario, marginale, ininfluente nella storia, del quale, come detto, si percepisce, tra le righe, che è "simpáticamente presumida" (parole mie, non del testo) e di grande esperienza nel mondo ospedaliero. 

Ma un conto è essere ironici, e desasnar come verbo lo è, un altro è essere sarcastici, definendo dei medici degli "asinelli". Ecco perché opto per una via di mezzo: addomesticare, proprio perché è un verbo usato prevalentemente per gli animali, mi rimanda a quel dis-togliere da una condizione, uno stato ritenuto "inferiore", e conserva quello che chiami "un certo giudizio negativo" senza calcare troppo la mano.  

Chiaro, poi, che se il testo fosse stato una congerie di battutine o giochi di parole, calcare la mano poteva anche starci, e benvenuti i somarelli!


----------



## Neuromante

Yo me raqtifico en todo lo que dije allá arriba. De hecho, para poner todo aquello tenía que tener muy claro que "desasnar" no debía ser tomado en el sentido literal que le están dando, sino en el sentido literal que tiene (Para entender lo que acabo de escribir deberán repasar las respuestas que se me dieron)
Esa enfermera se cree superior a los médicos y el autor, una de dos, o lo está indicando con ese comentario o se cree él mismo que los médicos son "desasnables", nada extraño si el texto es español.
"Domesticare" no sirve, la frase original tiene connotaciones insultantes e indican prepotencia. No cambia nada que la enfermera salga en dos párrafos o sea la protagonista


----------



## honeyheart

Disculpen que retome el hilo:



Neuromante said:


> Esa enfermera *se cree superior a los médicos*...





Larroja said:


> ... una caposala di lunga esperienza che da anni è dedita a "desasnar" i medici *alle prime armi del suo reparto*.


Se cree superior a los médicos, pero no en cuanto a la Medicina, sino en relación a la sección del hospital que ella tiene a su cargo.

Yo en italiano diría: _"... una caposala di lunga esperienza che da anni è dedita a addestrare i medici alle prime armi del suo reparto"_.  En mi opinión este verbo expresa mejor el sentido de la frase original, y además, también se usa con los animales.
No pretendo insistir, es sólo que me di cuenta de que no había propuesto ningún verbo para la traducción.  



P.D.: Te sigue faltando el verbo, che.


Geviert said:


> In ogni caso, non dimentichiamo che un certo giudizio negativo sull'essere [*ce ne*] *ce n'è* nel verbo _desasnar__..._


----------



## Larroja

honeyheart said:


> P.D.: Te sigue faltando el verbo, che.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originariamente inviata da *Geviert*
> In ogni caso, non dimentichiamo che un certo giudizio negativo sull'essere [*ce ne*] *ce n'è*   *c'è* nel verbo _desasnar__..._
Click to expand...


----------



## Geviert

A questo punto vi consiglio_ vi è_ (piú elegante).


----------



## Azzurra

Sono d'accordo con honeyheart, anch'io userei un verbo che insiste di più sul senso di istruire i novelli medici, più che sottolinearne l'addomesticamento... Io userei "ammaestrare" che può essere usato indistintamente per uomini e animali, verbo che tra l'altro mantiene la vena ironica o saccente (se nel testo effettivamente c'è quest'intenzione nel definire l'attitudine dell'infermiera) ma che può essere inteso nel significato più neutro di "rendere esperto qualcuno":
*1*​ Istruire; rendere esperto: _a. qualcuno in una scienza, in un'arte; lo hanno ammaestrato all'onestà
‖ ass. Educare: lo hanno ben ammaestrato 
[Grande dizionario italiano, Hoepli]_


----------



## honeyheart

Larroja said:


>


Ah, claro, gracias por tu corrección de mi corrección, Larroja.  Me había enfocado en el error sobre el tema que ya habíamos tratado en el otro hilo (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2293216), que no me fijé si el "ne" en este caso iba o no. 

Es para lo que sirven estos foros: para *desasnarnos* entre todos.


----------

